# Any metric centuries in Western Washington - November??



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

As soon as I finish BikeMS next weekend, I don't have another organized ride until Chilly Hilly in late February... That's just too many months away! And it always helps my fitness to have a goal to shoot for - keeps me motivated and I've got a good thing going this year 

If you guys know of any, please let me know 

-Chris


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Nothing in Novermber that I know of but here are some for Sept., and Oct.

http://www.vancouverbicycleclub.com/events.html


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

maximum7 said:


> Nothing in Novermber that I know of but here are some for Sept., and Oct.
> 
> http://www.vancouverbicycleclub.com/events.html


Thanks for the link  That Kitsap Classic was the latest one I've found so far and it looks like it'd be a fun ride, but I was hoping for something more in between my Sept. 12th/13th Bike MS ride and my late February Chilly Hilly ride.


----------



## old'n'slow (Sep 4, 2007)

*Late year Century rides*

I'm considering this ride in Enumclaw on September 27th...

http://www.active.com/page/Event_De...d=FD1A5BED-B000-43D6-8892-D04D74A0F6E2&dart=F


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

I signed up for the Oct. 4th Kitsap Color Classic on the Peninsula. It seems like the latest metric century around here - it's a 64 mile loop.


----------

